# I hope we don't flunk fostering



## Nellie and Sophie's mom (Mar 10, 2007)

We just got our first foster 2 days ago. Having 3 now is a challenge. The dynamics of the dogs is really interesting to watch. I see some aggression in my Nellie I have never seen before. But our new foster, Mollie, is a real sweetie. She is super active, 4 years old but looks and acts like a puppy. She is purebred and has papers. Her hips are certified. She was from a home that did not care for her and her coat is a mess. We are going to have to fix that before we list her for adoption. She is quite small, a field golden, swims, sits, comes (usually) when called. But boy does she like to chew up stuff! I hope I don't become too attached to her. We don't need 3 dogs. Here are a couple pictures. Her coat looks better in them than it actually is. Her tail is almost bare...poor girl. She was in a small trailer with 4 other dogs (2 were goldens) and several people. I guess the conditions were quite squalid. She really stunk.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She does look like a sweet pup. I'm sure the excitement of the newbie will wear off soon. Hope you post some pictures of her once her coat is back in shape because I think she will be a real looker in full coat.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm tellin' ya - 3 makes a perfect pack!!!!! Bless you for the fostering (of course you fail and Mollie stays then you still get a big fat A+)


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks like a sweetie. How great you are fostering! I have three, it is a lot of work sometimes, but a lot of reward. Good luck with the newbies!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is a beauty!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful and thank you for taking her in!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

She's beautiful! Thanks for taking her in & giving her a loving place to be. I know I plan on flunking fostering sometime in the not-so-distant future.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful that you are fostering her  

Sounds like it's a great thing that she ended up in rescue, her conditions prior do not sound good. I hope she finds a wonderful new home soon!! (or becomes a failed foster )


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Awww!!! So good of you to foster her. She looks happy already to be with you. What a sweet girl. I am sure the excitement will die down and things will get back to normal. Cannot wait to see how this all progresses. Keep us posted and cant wait to see more photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It is great you have given fostering a try. I can see exactly how it would be hard not to become attached to her. She is cute. 
No matter where she goes I am sure it will be a home she deserves and will enjoy for the rest of her life.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh shes a cutie!!! looks like it might be a foster failure lol.. you know once you get past 2 dogs it gets easier... : especially when they get along... you will have fun watching this girl learn and grow... and if you choose not to adopt her make sure you exchange email addys with the adopters so you can get updates... its great knowing that they are doing wonderful and makes your heart feel good..  good luck and cant wait to see more pics and hear more about her..


----------



## Nellie and Sophie's mom (Mar 10, 2007)

Things are going along pretty well. She acts like she has never been in a car before. She threw up on the way from Portland to here (about 2 hours) and again yesterday when we took them all to attend a wedding about 4 hours from here. But on the way back she was OK. Maybe she just has to get used to it. They all did well in the back seat of the car. We flip down the seat so they are on the backs of the seats. Then my husband made a board so that goes over where the feet go so they have lots of room back there. It is cute to see them all laying down, sometimes on each other. She surely is a sweetie. I have never seen a tail go so fast and hard. I wonder if the lack of hair has anything to do with her hitting it. I think she was caged most of the time and if that tail was going like it does she might have worn it off. She is SOOO friendly.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Nellie and Sophie's mom said:


> Things are going along pretty well. She acts like she has never been in a car before. She threw up on the way from Portland to here (about 2 hours) and again yesterday when we took them all to attend a wedding about 4 hours from here. But on the way back she was OK. Maybe she just has to get used to it. They all did well in the back seat of the car. We flip down the seat so they are on the backs of the seats. Then my husband made a board so that goes over where the feet go so they have lots of room back there. It is cute to see them all laying down, sometimes on each other. She surely is a sweetie. I have never seen a tail go so fast and hard. I wonder if the lack of hair has anything to do with her hitting it. I think she was caged most of the time and if that tail was going like it does she might have worn it off. She is SOOO friendly.


Some dogs just get carsick.. there are over the counter meds that you can give before you go on car trips kind of like Dramamine (sp??).. but it starts with a B.. cant remeber the exact name... will ask Mary or maybe someone on here knows...


----------

